# P-38 Cutaway



## horseUSA (Feb 13, 2004)

P-38 Cutaway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2004)

nice pic, took i while to load, but i got there, btw, i like the idea of the baggage compartment


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2004)

thats a great cutaway 8) ill just post here so lightning guy can have look at it, though he probably has seen loads of cutaways before of lightnings  8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 10, 2004)

I've seen several. The baggage compartment wasn't all that big, but was useful for smuggling contraband (like scotch) into forward areas. More useful was the nose. I read that if the Lightning didn't carry ammo it could smuggle something like 4 cases of Aussie scotch up to the forward bases. These planes would inturn be escorted by Lightnings with a full ammo load.


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

Priority cargo for the yanks..


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

Not just the Yanks. The Brits modified the bob racks on Spits to fly kegs of beer into Normandy.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 11, 2004)

And the Germans. They used their gas tanks as kegs flown by fighters and such.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2004)

i supprised the brittish didn't smuggle tea insted of scotch..........


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

Adolf Galland once flew his Bf-109 to a high level party. He was carrying champagne and lobster with him.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2004)

It was a joke  

Yes, everyone still does it now. I've heard plenty of stories of smuggling stuff through now, like under panels in fighters, they don't get checked


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 11, 2004)

What if the last B-36 had its bomb bay turned into a huge keg? The "Coalition" (Allies sounds sooo much better!) could use it as a super long-range morale booster! It's a crazy plan but it would work!


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 11, 2004)

That would be an aweful lot of beer.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

I'm up for drinking it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

or, if a lancaster carried a 22,000lb pinata hanging below it on a few heavy duty chains, and a hurricane and a spit had to shoot at it to break it open to release the sweets  hang on, maybe thats why the lancaster is at the BBMF


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

I think a lot of people stood under it are going to die, but again, I'm up for it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

"death by murray mints" that would make an interesting gravestone


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

He lived with choclate, and he died by it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

they're not doing very well if that's what they're trying to do ...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

what?


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

Not doing very well on what? Killing people with choclate? They are in America, look at the size of them


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

that was bit harsh, funny though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

it wasn't harse, it's true............


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 15, 2004)

It is true. Americans have become the fattest people in the world. And then we sue McDonald's because we ate there three times a day and are now morbidly obese. Thankfully that's not me personally.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

britain arent much better you know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

we're the only people in the world that would go into macdonalds, order large fries a bic mac and a DIET coke..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

yup, cos we think it makes you silimmer when its just about the same


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

Still not as bad as America, no one is as bad as America in the fat sense. And no one is as bad as them in the lawsuits, sueing Mcdonalds for being fat, if I was the judge I'd tell them to shut up and stop wasting my time.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 17, 2004)

I wish he would have. But America's leagal system is terribly, terribly screwed up.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

At least you lot punish criminals.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2004)

did you know there are still two crimes in england that carry the death sentence, high treason and setting fire to a royal naval dockyard...............


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

Yes, I did but the Judge would not get them on those charges, so they would never execute anyone.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2004)

how would we do it in brittain, does anyone know??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> did you know there are still two crimes in england that carry the death sentence, high treason and setting fire to a royal naval dockyard...............


 you forgot killing a swan.....
that was "worthy" of the death sentence in the mid-20th century, but i dont know about now... it probably still is though.


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2004)

How do we do what in Britain?
Killing a swan is classed as killing the Queens creatures, and is punishable but not by death.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2004)

i think he meant how would we kill em


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2004)

The swan, or the person? I'd personally shoot the swan, but some might just neck it. The person, we wouldn't hand out a death sentence these days. Capital punishment has been abolished.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

but hypothetically............


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2004)

It wouldn't be guilotine or hanging, that'd be inhumane. I imagine it would be lethal injection.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)

or perhaps you get to choose your death  he could be chased over the edge of a cliff by naked women


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2004)

what i don't get is why they sterelyse the needle for leathal injections, that's more than the NHS do for christ's sake...................


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 25, 2004)

That is pretty stupid Lanc. I believe one of the states over here had a law (for a while at least) that a condemned man had about four different methods of execution to choose from.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

thats the NHS though lanc, we can forgive em


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2004)

Yes, I heard that one person (in that state) picked firing squad, and there was a big uproar about it. 
Don't blame the NHS it's not their fault, they're doing the best they can with what the government is giving them. I've been going to hospital every 3 months (on average) since I was 5, and I've had 6 operations, and they're very good. Only one mess up, but I don't think you want to read about that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

yeah to be honest they aint actually that bad, i have epilepsy and have to go there every 6 months, the only trouble is we have to wait for hours


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

i haven't gone to hospital since i was 6.......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

thats only with the exception of mental hospitals


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2004)

That's lucky for you Lanc. The only thing I hated about going was before I was 16, and I had to go to the stupid Childrens Hospital, that was so annoying all these little kids screaming and shouting, my blood pressure must have been sky high when I came out of there, everytime. 
Especially in the Childrens Wards after operations, you're like trying to recover and maybe even get some sleep and there's all these little brats running around and shouting, some even crying in the night. IT'S ANNOYING. Still I don't have to go anymore, got informed on Monday...that's me done after 12 years!!! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 27, 2004)

what did you have to go in for??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

i still have to go in the childrens wards, its embarassing. im a 6 foot 3, 14 year old with size 12 and a half feet and i still have to go in the bloody childrens ward


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2004)

however on the good side the canteen does really good pastys................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

how would you know? you havent been there since you was 6


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

To keep this simple, I had ear problems. 
Canteen, in the childrens ward? I think not. The only canteen in my hospital was a five minute walk away from the childrens part.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

> how would you know? you havent been there since you was 6



i haven't been admited since i was 6, i go to visit people...............



> Canteen, in the childrens ward? I think not



i mean the hospital one.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

what, just any old people?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

that was in very bad taste as you know who i went to see..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

crap i wasnt thinking at the time, sorry


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

think next time..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

its hurts me to think


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2004)

it hurts me what you said.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

i know, sorry


----------



## plan_D (May 30, 2004)

Something bad has been said here, I think we should move on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2004)

i agree


----------

